# Snow Doesn't Stop Them!



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Jan. 9th, 9:24 pm. Phone rings , they are 25 miles away headed here!
It's been snowing out for quite some time now. I wonder if the late afternoon rain froze under the snow? A question I would not like to find out the answer to as I was driving.
Just as I was thinking about turning off the house lights....
I just sent an e-mail to a man who is a haunter in another state many miles from here, he has been to my house and taken the tour, I asked him if he thought there was much in common with what I do here and the average haunted house?
(Probably not)
I see myself at the opposite end of the spectrum from most. I really don't care to own props invented and made by someone else, I see and feel that my place is and should remain to be a very personal expression of my concepts and ideas, my art in other words.
Their art is not my art, simple as it can get.
I have met people who mentally catalog all the displays they encounter in a professional October haunt then itemize and financialise the out come's total buck-a-roo's value.
If they can really enjoy the show while their adding machine mind is so busy with all the numbers remains to be seen.
A great many people who have been here can't stop thinking about the experience , they return bringing friends, relatives and they will confide that they just could not really describe this place, this style of entertainment that I do, but they obviously liked it!!
...and therein lies my financial strength and future.


----------

